# Tips for gigging Choctaw bay



## Flounder Hunter (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been running all over the bay and sound looking for flounder. Just asking how deep the fish lay and if they stay by the docks? I am running a 16 ft Carolina skiff with LEDs. I have only seen a few small ones and a bunch of rays. I have gigged a lot in St Augustine and I know where to find them there. Just looking for a couple of pointers not personal spots. 

Thanks guys


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Deep water close to the bank. Other than that you get what I was told, time on the water.


----------



## Flounder Hunter (Oct 9, 2013)

Drifter Fisher, 

Thanks. I think I've been looking to shallow. Thanks for the heads up, I'll spend plenty of time on the water this weekend. I hope the winds cooperate.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cover lots of ground, by lots, I mean at least 10-15 miles a night with lights either in or on the water. As drift said deep water adjacent to a shallow bank is a good place to look. Whatever area you prefer to fish, you need to pick it apart. For reasons unknown flounder prefer certain stretches of bank, it can have the same features as the bank for a mile on either side but they will pick it every time. If the water is clear enough to see around the docks check them, flounder relate to structure just like any other fish. Any current swept point is also an excellent place to look. If you pick up several fish on a particular stretch of beach, don't be afraid to come back and check it later in the night.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes to all five prongs said. Exact same words he told me few years back. He is exactly right. It works for me. If you have ever fished with these guys, you will hear " lets go, haul ass. Gotta move"


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ron too funny. Like I told Elliot earlier this year sometimes you just have to run and gun checking productive beach from earlier trips. Jarad has come a long way since last year and all the advice in the world won't replace time spent on the water.He started and couldn't find a fish to a force to be dealt with, but he paid his dues and countless hours to learn his area.


----------



## Flounder Hunter (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm going tonight got a good route planned out. 

Jared


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Night Shift said:


> Yes to all five prongs said. Exact same words he told me few years back. He is exactly right. It works for me. If you have ever fished with these guys, you will hear " lets go, haul ass. Gotta move"


Guess you could call it the "Hurry-Up Offense" style of gigging...:whip:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Bama, I was spending more time gigging than I was working. I have slowed down some. Its been 2 weeks since I went,I have a big mud bog at the end of the month In Perry fl and I'm trying to get this super smoker finished before I go.

Flounder Hunter,is your name Jared also?


----------



## Flounder Hunter (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, Jared is my name. Only 1 tonight. I covered a lot of ground. The search for a honey hole continues. 

Thanks again for the help. I'll keep at it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The flounder are fixing to start making their move to the Gulf so start checking the areas the fish have to pass to get to the gulf. Like everyone else said time on the water is the best teacher.


----------

